# Windscreen replacement



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I've found a crack in my windscreen so am needing to get it replaced. My TT has active lane assist so I'm slightly nervous about letting Autoglass do it in case the camera gets misaligned or knocked out of place. They've got a page on their website mentioning it may need recalibration https://www.autoglass.co.uk/glass-repai ... tems-adas/ but I'd prefer just to get Audi to do it instead if needed. But I'm not sure how that works with insurance!

Anyone had to the same on a Mk3?


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine is cracked too, so I'm also interested in this.


----------



## tommcg1979 (Mar 1, 2018)

Not had this in my Audi as I've not got it yet! However, I had to get my screen replaced on my Mazda and auto glass did screen and then I had to book it in with Mazda to do calibration. All paid for under insurance (minus excess of course) Assume it'd be the same story for Audi?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Autoglass do the re-calibration but you need to go to a branch that does it,there is a list on the website.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

I had the screen replaced on my Z4 a couple of years ago. I think it was national windscreens. They use OEM not manufacturer parts so you end up with an inferior windscreen. Not impressed and why I am so reluctant to get mine changed.

I also wasn't sure if windscreen replacement counted as a claim for insurance purposes?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Had my windscreen replaced twice by Autoglass in the space of two months (that was on my 2016 TTS). In fact, just before I sold that car, I got another crack from a stone hitting the windscreen, thankfully that was low on the screen, so didn't need replacement. Autoglass will recalibrate it for you, but that can't be done remotely, so would have to go to the nearest centre. or let them take it there. Frakly, I wouldn't trust them to do it right or fancy them driving my car and they'll charge you a few quid as well. So, just take it to Audi and let them do it, they may even do it for free


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Mark Pred said:


> Had my windscreen replaced twice by Autoglass in the space of two months (that was on my 2016 TTS). In fact, just before I sold that car, I got another crack from a stone hitting the windscreen, thankfully that was low on the screen, so didn't need replacement. Autoglass will recalibrate it for you, but that can't be done remotely, so would have to go to the nearest centre. or let them take it there. Frakly, I wouldn't trust them to do it right or fancy them driving my car and they'll charge you a few quid as well. So, just take it to Audi and let them do it, they may even do it for free


 Audi, do it for free?

Did I read that right?


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

I got a large crack in the screen about 18 months ago. Unfortunately the nearest Autoglass centre that could recalibrate the ADAS camera was 40 miles away!

Initially the local Audi garage stated they couldn't do the recalibration but after I popped in there they actually stated they just hadn't done one before and had no idea how long it would take. In the end got Autoglass to change the windscreen (insurance were arsey about Audi main dealer doing it) and Brighton Audi did the calibration for free as courtesy as they couldn't state how long it would take.

Worth trying the local dealer to see if they will do it free.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I've had my windshield replaced, but I don't have the camera/lane assist. I can tell you, using Audi OEM glass, the rain and light sensor was easily replaced by a non-Audi glass shop (with a new gel pack of course) and works well.

I can also tell you I had a friend with a different car where his camera came out of its mount and was loose and not aimed. It was giving him an error, so I opened the rear-view mirror/ camera housing and put the camera back where it should have been, he drove for a while, and the error disappeared.

The camera alignment isn't THAT precise on most cars. If I were you, I'd have the glass replaced with OEM glass, have them put the camera where it's supposed to be, and I bet you it'll work just fine. If it doesn't worst that'll happen is an error message and you can take it to Audi and get it calibrated at your convenience...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Yep, did mine for nothing. But then I work in offices that are literally opposite the dealer, so they kinda feel like neighbours... and you don't want to piss the neighbours off


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

I have had my windscreen replaced by autoglass. As stated I had to take it to a centre and have it recalibrated. All told it took about 2 hours to do. The cameras click into prelocated plastic brackets and the car has to be unladen with a full tank of fuel. If you speak with your insurance company you can pay extra to have the Audi branded glass. The first screen that arrived for my car was marked so I rejected it. All camera functions work fine since the replacement.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Had my windscreen replaced by Autoglass last week, after they tried to fix a small crack. But trying to repair it caused it to crack.

I have know looked at my screen and there are small chips on the edge sides of the screen that you can see and feel, also I seem to have a distortion in the bottom edge of the windscreen just up from the black edge.

Have sent a complaint to autoglass as the glass is not as good as the original.

Regards


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

That doesn't sound good!

I still haven't got mine sorted, have been waiting until the MOT is due, but that's coming up in a few weeks time. I'm insured with Admiral and it's looking like I'm forced to use Autoglass through them


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Had a Autoglass inspector out this morning. Agreed about the edges of the screen and said he had seen it before of TT's.

Has ordered another Windscreen from a different Manufacturer and will have it inspected on the edges before fitment!

Regards


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Had Autoglass replace the front screen on our Disco Sport and it needed to go back into LR to be refitted since the auto-wipe sensor was out of kilter. Personally wouldn't let Autoglass near my TT.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Went back to Autoglass yesterday to have the windscreen change under there warranty. Had a Genuine Audi One fitted and everything is fine 

Technician said it was the same brand as the one they fitted originally. Just seems a lot better. I asked why they didn't fit them as standard. He said they where a lot more expensive than the other?

Regards


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Yup, it's because it's made to a different specification and a better screen.

It does my head in when people/autoglass/insurers say it's the same without the Audi logo...if that were true you wouldn't be having another.

On my old A4 I had a screen done, aside from Autoglass destroying every bit of trim they had to touch and the fitter pretending it was all good (a long 7 week story to get sorted), the glass they fitted, Pilkington no less was awful, it looked bent - loads of lens like circles all over it. The brought another and it was the same. They ordered an Audi screen and it was the same as the factory one that came out. Funny that.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

Just came across this thread - just to say that Autoglass use some Chinese brand of glass and even skimp on the sealants they use. So, their replacement windscreens then chip or crack a lot easier than your OEM screen and aren't fully cured for some time after fitting. I had to get a replacement screen on my last TT, after a dirty great rock hit the screen at motorway speeds (car/screen was 2 years/32,000) - subsequently FOUR, yes FOUR more Autoglass screens went on me over a nine month period - that's from very minor stone impacts. I was so pissed off with the poor quality of their replacement screens that I made a complaint and they actually refunded my excess payment on the last screen. An admission of guilt perhaps? I'd seriously look at another provider if/when my next windscreen goes on me and also, want to know what glass they use. Good strategy though - use cheap crap and you get more repeat business... I'm amazed more people haven't sussed them out on this.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've also had an issue with a screen fitted by Autoglass and ended up having it replaced for a second time.

The first screen they installed was a Fuyao. They'd done the best they could fitting it, but the edges of the glass didn't follow the correct profile. On the top driver's side corner, the rubber seal didn't even meet the bodywork. Also, the bottom of the glass didn't correctly fit to the scuttle trim. The edges of the glass were also quite rough as already mentioned in this thread.

















I requested an OE Audi screen be fitted and I'm pleased to say this has been done and is a perfect fit..

I was surprised to see that all three screens were made by Fuyao; the original Audi one, the ill fitting one and the Audi branded replacement.

Original








Ill fitting replacement








Final OE replacement








The first screen was fitted at the Nottingham branch and the Second at their Sheffield branch.

I couldn't fault the guys doing the work but feel they're let down by Autoglass supplying inferior windscreens.

All ok in the end but if there's a next time I'll insist on and OE Audi screen to start with.


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

J400uk said:


> I've found a crack in my windscreen so am needing to get it replaced. My TT has active lane assist so I'm slightly nervous about letting Autoglass do it in case the camera gets misaligned or knocked out of place. They've got a page on their website mentioning it may need recalibration https://www.autoglass.co.uk/glass-repai ... tems-adas/ but I'd prefer just to get Audi to do it instead if needed. But I'm not sure how that works with insurance!
> 
> Anyone had to the same on a Mk3?


I had a genuine Audi screen replacement with national windscreens in bridgend and they recalibrate the lane assist 
No issues
Insurer agreed a replacement I insisted on genuine and they agreed after a call excess was £100


----------

